# missing skiers found.



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

Sad to hear, but I am sure it was expected after missing for soo long. Here is the link. 
9NEWS.com | Bodies of 2 missing snowboarders found
positive vibes to the family and friends.


----------



## Geezer (Oct 14, 2003)

I am glad the families finally have their closure.


----------

